# Microwave question



## Maw_17 (May 2, 2020)

These 4 holes were catching something from the inside which I cant find anymore..


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

So the thing is still inside?


----------



## Maw_17 (May 2, 2020)

huesmann said:


> So the thing is still inside?


Yes! It is still inside.. But nothing is rattling inside as such..


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Then I would recommend opening the entire case.


----------



## Daneal (Jun 15, 2020)

Its seems new still now! Huesmann's suggestion appreciated:smile:


----------



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

Check the internet for maintenance instructions and diagrams for your product model. Microwave's can be very dangerous due to the high voltage capacitor. There isn't a lot of info about doing maintenance because of this, but info is available. It's a good idea to understand what you are dealing with before you venture inside.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I guess I would not try operating it untill I knew it was safe. 

Maybe have to get an actual appliance specialist on it......I don't think we have an actual specialist on here.

I generally will fix most appliances washer/dryer/DW/refrig/stove....but I'm chicken-chit to work on the micro.....too much electronic for me to understand and it involves some high charged capacitors and a magnetron.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

You took out the four screws that are holding the transformer in place. Yes it will operate. I won’t go as far as saying it’s safe. It’s the heaviest part of the machine so I don’t expect you would have any vibrations. Might be best to take it down and put them back


----------



## Thisiseasy (Aug 3, 2017)

I find that residential microwave are cheap and crappy enough they can just be thrown away.


----------

